# Grafiken à la „ZDF-Sportstudio“



## Win (27. März 2004)

Als Neuling hier im Forum von „Tutorials“, das mich sehr beeindruckt und bei dem ich sicher auf Dauer als „Zaungast“ bleiben werde, möchte ich nicht gleich den Unmut der vielen hilfreichen Experten hier hervorrufen, wenn ich die Frage nach geeigneter Literatur für „Photoshop 7“ aufwerfe.

Die Buchecke habe ich bereits durchstöbert und auch die Suchen-Funktion bemüht: als „halbwegs fortgeschrittener“ Anfänger habe ich dabei auch die guten Kritiken für das Wow!-Buch (Literatur-Forum) registriert.

Doch suche ich vor allem Literatur für Fotomontagen zu Themenfeldern wie Ebenen, Masken, Stile, Verlaufstransparenzen und dergleichen. Oder gibt es umfassende Workshop-Sammlungen, um solche Techniken zu erlernen, wie sie in genial-professioneller Weise zum Beispiel bei den Grafiken (Harald Fritzges)  zum Ausdruck kommen, welche den Gästen des ZDF-Sportstudio häufig überreicht werden?

http://shop.zdf.de/products/540/ref=12/sessions/10a6fcbfe882931f75b79907ab483ab4/747641790
http://www.bigwolfsfcbayern.wknews.de/html/die_besten.html
http://www.fck.de/ehrung_170503.php3

Oder erfüllt das Wow!-Buch auch diese Ansprüche in recht umfassender Weise? Könnte „Photoshop CS Professionell“ von Mann/Kühnlein eine geeignete Alternative für den Photoshop-7-Anwender sein?

Für jegliche Hinweise und Empfehlungen bedanke ich mich im Voraus

Gruß Win


----------



## Schnubbel (27. März 2004)

Hi Win,
ich kann nicht genau einschätzen, wie erfahren du in Sachen Photoshop bist, aber die Themenfeler Ebenen, Masken, Stile und Verläufe klingen eher nach einem begeisterten Anfänger 
Ich würde generell empfehlen sich für den Anfang erstmal nach dem 'Trial & Error' Prinzip durchzuklicken. Man findet, denke ich, im Netz wahnsinnig viele Hilfestellungen die im Gegensatz zu einem Buch nichts kosten.
Wenn du dann etwas Erfahrungen gesammelt hast, und die das ein oder andere Thema schon selbst beigebracht hast, kannst du gezielt (mit Vorkenntnissen) nach Literatur ausschau halten, die ein spezielles Thema vertieft.

Gruß
TiM


----------



## Win (27. März 2004)

*Bedarf an Theorie und Praxis*

[Hallo Schnubbel,
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort: "begeisterter" Anfänger trifft schon des Pudels Kern. Aber eigentlich bin ich schon etwas mehr als "Anfänger", wobei ich angesichts dieses mächtigen Programms schwer einzuschätzen vermag, was ich weiß und was nicht wirklich?

Nachdem ich schon ein paar Doc-Baumann-Workshops mit unterschiedlichen Erfolgen absolviert habe, möchte ich mich etwas spezifischer um die beschriebenen Techniken kümmern, weiß allerdings nicht, ob mich ein weiteres Photoshop-Buch dabei wirklich voranbringt? Trial&Error-Versuche habe ich natürlich ebenfalls schon mit für einen Anfänger wohl recht passablen Erfolgen unternommen.

Jedenfalls sind solche Montagen/Collagen das Thema, das mich immerwieder in den Bann zieht und ich würde anhand von Literatur bzw. Workshop-Sammlungen dazu gerne meine Kenntnisse erweitern bzw. mir einen Überblick über die Möglichkeiten im allgemeinen verschaffen.

Die Grundlagen hatte ich mir weitgehend mit "Photoshop 6.0 für professionelle Einsteiger" (Kommer/Mersin) angeeignet. Könntest Du oder die Experten hier mir einige der "wahnsinnig vielen Hilfestellungen im Netz" bekanntgeben.?
Im Voraus besten Dank dafür!

Gruß Win


----------



## lohokla (27. März 2004)

Es gibt wirklich viele Tutorials über Masken im Internet. Masken sind von der Theorie auch nicht schwer, man braucht vor allem praktische Erfahrung damit es vernünftig aussieht.
Hier ist mal ein Beispiellink zu ein paar (Anfänger-)Tutorials.
Hier gibt es ein Profi-Tutorials - Spiderdoo (Auf der Seite sind noch andere Tutorials in die Richtung!)

Ansonnsten, wenn du noch andere Quellen suchst, guck z.B. in der Linkliste von tutorials.de


----------



## layla (28. März 2004)

Es gibt ein Buch nennt sich Photoshop retusche und restauration geht sicher in diese richtung
aber auch das Photoshop cs professionell.
Es gibt dann noch eines das heißt Farbkorrektur mit Photoshop. Musst mal bei amazon suchen.


----------



## Win (28. März 2004)

*Tutorials & Inhaltsverzeichnisse*

Vielen Dank erstmal an Iohokla und Iayla für die Links und Buchempfehlungen! Leider hat der Link zu den Anfänger-Tutorials bei mir bisher nicht funktioniert. Gibt es solche Links auch insbesondere zu dem Thema "Verlaufstransparenzen" und dergleichen? Werde auch gleich mal die Linkliste von Tutorials dazu durchstöbern.

Das Schwierige an Buchempfehlungen ist zu entscheiden, welches Buch einen selbst weiterbringt: habe ja bereits einige Bücher über Photoshop gelesen. Inhaltsverzeichnis und Leseprobe von Photoshop CS professioniell erscheinen mir sehr vielversprechend, "Photoshop Retusche..." und "Wow!" wurden ja auch bereits von Herrn Lindner hier empfohlen: existieren zu diesen Büchern online auch irgendwelche Leseproben und Inhaltsverszeichnisse?

Nochmals vielen Dank im Voraus.
Gruß Win


----------



## layla (28. März 2004)

hier  kannst du ein paar Sachen zu Fabrkorrektur lesen. Es gibt einige Beispiele die auch im Buch besprochen werden und ein paar Tuts zum Downloaden als pdf.

Masken und Verlauftuts findest du
hier 
hier 
hier 
hier 

Wer suchte der findet


----------

